# using desktop site on mobile issues



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

So everytime I use the site on my mobile Nokia 930 it asks me to log in almost constantly every time I try to upload a picture it wipes the post and seems stuck in a loop asking me to log in each time. Any advice?


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Also happens to me Don....but only occassionally.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

seems to be most prone on buses. not as bad when walking. if that has any bearing lol


----------



## qwizoking (Jul 7, 2015)

Somethings always fucked up for me..


----------



## bearkat42 (Jul 7, 2015)

I use the Rollitup app with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

I have a new ish nokia it does about 3 apps in total.


----------



## DST (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you on wifi when using or 3/4g? I thought it was my phone settings. i.e set to find most efficient connection (so when wifi drops out, 3/4g kicks in, and hence boots you out of RIU)....but it has also happened at home where I have a decent wifi connect.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

4G, it doesn't happen on wifi for me. At least it's not just me haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

hmm


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> I have a new ish nokia it does about 3 apps in total.


try getting a new browser for your nokia, let me know if that works as for photos i havent been able to upload any on my iphone 6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

thanks sunni but that isn't an option with new windows nokia's other than really dodgy looking 3rd party stuff. I'll try one later on the bus lol.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> thanks sunni but that isn't an option with new windows nokia's other than really dodgy looking 3rd party stuff. I'll try one later on the bus lol.


figures ... friggin windows...lol
well ill send in a bug report to admin 
best to usea computer really with this website , i find that the phones always have problems and always have ...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah i generally do use it on a pc. thanks Sunni.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

sorry i couldnt help much


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

but you tried Sunni, thanks. if only you worked for bill gates haha


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> but you tried Sunni, thanks. if only you worked for bill gates haha


hahah shit.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

seriously sucks not having apps available. i mean yeah you can have facebook (which i don't use) twitter and instagram but anything that's not a global isn't happening.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

test blather test lol the 3rd party app loads the uploader without issue but wont access my phones pics.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> test blather test lol the 3rd party app loads the uploader without issue but wont access my phones pics.


i cant upload photos and im on a brand new iphone 6


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

lol pew pew pew shots fired hahaha. I would expect ios to work without issue.


----------



## sunni (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lol pew pew pew shots fired hahaha. I would expect ios to work without issue.


i had no problems on my iphone 4s, just the 6, ...inbetween i had an android phone and it didnt upload photos either...


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

if it is allowing you to log in, but logging you out when you upload 
if the upload window is making you navigate to a new page on the site
it is most likely because IE on windowsphone is not saving the log in cookies from this site
each new window will require you to re log in if the cookies are not saved 

peace


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 7, 2015)

sounds likely thanks man. See if I can have a look in settings.


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 7, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sounds likely thanks man. See if I can have a look in settings.


you can get another browser on windows phone i forget the name its a Chinese one
also if you use a proxy, like a web based thing like hidemyass often these services block java script, this will also mess with the log in of the site

the site has to be able to store those cookies on your device
every single new page you click on this site will try to find a valid session cookie stored on your device if its not their it logs you out 
when you first visit the site sometimes you might also see a banner saying the site uses cookies or whatever

pretty sure its a cookie issue, and or java script not being allowed, but thats not so likely on a mobile device
peace m8


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

interesting, i'm not using a proxy but i do have my location settings turned off. I'll change them and see what happens. cheers for the insight and btw the spoiler reel is tidy!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

here goes nothing. Literally hahahah


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

weirdly the incognito browser i have goes to the browse for pic button but then does nothing and IE doesn't get that far just loops logging in. I'll keep trying different browsers


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 8, 2015)

ie goes into log in loop when trying to edit just text too. Maybe they'll roll out windows 10 to mobiles and everything will be fine. Lolz


----------



## skunkd0c (Jul 8, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> ie goes into log in loop when trying to edit just text too. Maybe they'll roll out windows 10 to mobiles and everything will be fine. Lolz


Thats a point, your windows phone will send its browser agent id to sites too to let the site know what browser your using and what type of device
this can also fuck things up.
like the netflix app would not work on windows phone denim 8.1 build the newest one at the time
but the same app worked on windows phone luma/cyan build lol because netflix app did not recognize the 8.1 denim agent id

works now netflix updated the app


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2015)

@sunni I still have the same issue with banners covering the top line of thread names and covering buttons that would allow me to start new threads or initiate conversations.

Samsung Note ll running Chrome.


----------



## sunni (Jul 8, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @sunni I still have the same issue with banners covering the top line of thread names and covering buttons that would allow me to start new threads or initiate conversations.
> 
> Samsung Note ll running Chrome.


i know i can only let admin know the problem exists which i had ... from there its out of my hands, hes gotta fix it


----------



## ttystikk (Jul 8, 2015)

sunni said:


> i know i can only let admin know the problem exists which i had ... from there its out of my hands, hes gotta fix it


Just good to check in every once in awhile.


----------



## ttystikk (Aug 2, 2015)

@sunni Just wanted to pass along my thanks for everyone's efforts. The web site now loads correctly and no longer covers any info or buttons on my Android mobile device.

Thanks!


----------



## sunni (Aug 2, 2015)

ttystikk said:


> @sunni Just wanted to pass along my thanks for everyone's efforts. The web site now loads correctly and no longer covers any info or buttons on my Android mobile device.
> 
> Thanks!


Hooray glad it's fixed


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2015)

when I use the desktop version on my mobile it asks me to open or save a file, every link I open. I haven't obviously.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> when I use the desktop version on my mobile it asks me to open or save a file, every link I open. I haven't obviously.


Ok I will report it


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 4, 2015)

Same thing happens to me on an iPad. What gets me is when I'm logged in and search from Google for content that brings me back here, the pages viewed from the Google link force me to sign back in. Happens every time and especially when I try to view photos.

It's not browser related, it's a site issue.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 4, 2015)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> So everytime I use the site on my mobile Nokia 930 it asks me to log in almost constantly every time I try to upload a picture it wipes the post and seems stuck in a loop asking me to log in each time. Any advice?


my wife started an account on her mobile phone, sunni messages me saying i have two, three accounts associated with my mi'kmaq account im like wtf? Somehow my tower account and my wife's mobile phone account have merged here?


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 4, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> my wife started an account on her mobile phone, sunni messages me saying i have two, three accounts associated with my mi'kmaq account im like wtf? Somehow my tower account and my wife's mobile phone account have merged here?



The admin and possibly mods can see sock accounts based on ip. Many sites show which users who have used the site from the same ip addy in the sites cp.

It could be as simple as having roommates that visit the same site as you, but if one causes trouble, in most instances it's difficult for the end user to prove it wasn't them and was in fact someone else residing in the same household.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> Same thing happens to me on an iPad. What gets me is when I'm logged in and search from Google for content that brings me back here, the pages viewed from the Google link force me to sign back in. Happens every time and especially when I try to view photos.
> 
> It's not browser related, it's a site issue.


thanks ill report it along 


ricky1lung said:


> The admin and possibly mods can see sock accounts based on ip. Many sites show which users who have used the site from the same ip addy in the sites cp.
> 
> It could be as simple as having roommates that visit the same site as you, but if one causes trouble, in most instances it's difficult for the end user to prove it wasn't them and was in fact someone else residing in the same household.


yes we have ways of seeing sock puppet accounts which we dont feel comfortable telling the forum.
usually i know when its a sock if im unsure at any point i will message the user and ask for confirmation. such as this time, because the way she writes is quite different from vtm , 

best to ask first rather than ban and ask questions later.


----------



## ricky1lung (Aug 4, 2015)

sunni said:


> thanks ill report it along
> 
> yes we have ways of seeing sock puppet accounts which we dont feel comfortable telling the forum.
> usually i know when its a sock if im unsure at any point i will message the user and ask for confirmation. such as this time, because the way she writes is quite different from vtm ,
> ...



My apologies if I gave up trade secrets.
Might cut down on shoeless aholes who want to cause trouble if they know how easy it is to identify the main.


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh Oh Oh i understand now.......So if she is using the wireless on my computer modem we show up as the same spot, i see now. To be honest if i knew her doing that woulda caused issues i wouldnt of have allowed her to do it, so i apologize for the confusion.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

ricky1lung said:


> My apologies if I gave up trade secrets.
> Might cut down on shoeless aholes who want to cause trouble if they know how easy it is to identify the main.


they figure it out pretty quickly the sock puppets get banned quite easily


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> Oh Oh Oh i understand now.......So if she is using the wireless on my computer modem we show up as the same spot, i see now. To be honest if i knew her doing that woulda caused issues i wouldnt of have allowed her to do it, so i apologize for the confusion.


theres absolutely no issue with having a family member join, or roommate, this is why i asked for confirmation instead of just banning the account. 
its pretty easy to tell sock puppet rather than family member


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 4, 2015)

ok i understand now. I apologize.


----------



## sunni (Aug 4, 2015)

VTMi'kmaq said:


> ok i understand now. I apologize.


really really no need to apologize i just need to make sure, im sure you can understand lots of people make sock accounts


----------

